
Should Google be scrubbing servers to prepare for President Trump? - acjohnson55
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/10/13581314/trump-google-facebook-data-collection-nsa-encryption
======
intoverflow2
Why was it fine to collect this data in the first place?

~~~
idlewords
This question comes up with dismaying frequency. What is the purpose of asking
it? We can't go back in time to undo the damage, all we can do is try to work
together to make things better in the time we have.

Everyone feels frustrated right now, but calling new arrivals out for not
doing more earlier is not a helpful way to get us started.

